# Robert Pattinson: "Die Leute werden von The Batman schockiert sein"



## GoodnightSolanin (1. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Robert Pattinson: "Die Leute werden von The Batman schockiert sein"* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Robert Pattinson: "Die Leute werden von The Batman schockiert sein"*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Nico69l1 (1. Februar 2022)

jaja.


----------



## Johannes Gehrling (1. Februar 2022)

Der Film wird schön im Kino mit Freunden geschaut, ist schon für Anfang März geplant, ich hab mega Bock! 😄


----------



## Exolio (2. Februar 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Der Film wird schön im Kino mit Freunden geschaut, ist schon für Anfang März geplant, ich hab mega Bock! 😄


Der Film wird mega.
Pattinson hat sich als Schauspieler super entwickelt. Ich vergleiche ihn gerne mit DiCaprio welcher nach Titanic auch einen schweren Stand hatte, nun steht ein Oscar in seinem Zimmer.


----------



## johnny05 (2. Februar 2022)

Aha , die Zuschauer werden also geschockt sein .... wegen der miesen Leistung der austauschbaren Schauspieler die mit Mühe einen Gesichtsausdruck und eine Körperhaltung beherrschen ? Oder weil der Film allgemein so mies sein wird , wie alles was in den letzten aus dem DC Universum kam ?

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## riesenwiesel (2. Februar 2022)

PR Geblubber


----------



## Frullo (2. Februar 2022)

...Die Zuschauer werden geschockt sein! ...

...Die Fans werden begeistert sein! ...

Eine echte Schlagzeile wäre es, wenn mal ein Mitwirkender vor der Erscheinung des Films so was wie

_Die Zuschauer werden den Film so richtig Schei$$e finden_

von sich geben würde. Ja. DAS wäre eine echte Schlagzeile. Alles andere ist die vom Wiesel vor mir genannte Public Relations Tour - also das Rühren der Werbetrommel, zu dem sich Mitwirkende in aller Regel sowieso verpflichten müssen...

In diesem Sinne:

Move along, nothing to see here...


----------



## martinsan (2. Februar 2022)

Das einzige was hier schockt ist die Tatsache, dass man für die 25. Batman Version den Waschlappen gecastet hat.


----------



## lokokokode (2. Februar 2022)

Ja, hehe, schockieren wird der sicherlich, an den Kinokassen...


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Februar 2022)

martinsan schrieb:


> Das einzige was hier schockt ist die Tatsache, dass man für die 25. Batman Version den Waschlappen gecastet hat.


Hat er dir mal die Freundin ausgespannt oder woher kommt der Hass?


----------



## Exolio (3. Februar 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hat er dir mal die Freundin ausgespannt oder woher kommt der Hass?


Bestimmt von einem Waschlappen 

Frage mich echt woher der Hass gegenüber Pattinson kommt.
Die Leute sollten sich mal mit den anderen Filmen, ausser Twilight, von ihm beschäftigen.

Ich empfehle hier mal direkt: Der Leuchtturm


----------



## GoodnightSolanin (3. Februar 2022)

Exolio schrieb:


> Bestimmt von einem Waschlappen
> 
> Frage mich echt woher der Hass gegenüber Pattinson kommt.
> Die Leute sollten sich mal mit den anderen Filmen, ausser Twilight, von ihm beschäftigen.
> ...


Der Leuchtturm ist auch immer der Film, auf den ich mich dabei stütze. Was Pattinson da abliefert, lässt mich durchaus hoffen, dass auch The Batman richtig klasse wird.


----------



## Frullo (3. Februar 2022)

All jenen die Pattinson nicht mögen, denen empfehle ich den Film "The King" (sofern ihr nicht zeitgleich eine Abneigung gegenüber Timothée Chalamet verspürt) - er (Pattinson) spielt darin eine Figur, bei der man es lieben wird sie zu hassen. Und wie die Figur dann die Handlung verlässt... naja...   Ich sage nur so viel: Habe schon lange nicht mehr derart schadenfreudig gelacht 

Den Film gibt es übrigens auf Netflix.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Februar 2022)

Hab "Der Leuchtturm" auch letztes WE gesehen. Der verstörendste schwarz-weiß Film seit Hitchcocks "Psycho". Und Pattinson kann durchaus mit Dafoe mithalten. Die verletzliche und zugleich dunkle Seite seines Charakters passt schon recht gut zu Batman. Der wird das schon machen - sofern das Drehbuch ihn lässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (3. Februar 2022)

Auch in Tenet fand ich ihn gut.
Aber Hauptsache Schubladendenken.
Robin Williams konnte ja auch nur Klamauk spielen....


----------



## Frullo (3. Februar 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hat er dir mal die Freundin ausgespannt oder woher kommt der Hass?





McDrake schrieb:


> Auch in Tenet fand ich ihn gut.
> Aber Hauptsache Schubladendenken.
> Robin Williams konnte ja auch nur Klamauk spielen....



Ist doch ganz normal, dass man den einen oder anderen Schauspieler mal nicht so toll findet (muss ihn ja deswegen nicht gleich hassen...), ihn vielleicht derart mit einer Rolle assoziiert, dass man ihn nicht leiden kann.

Die erste spontane Assoziation die mir beispielsweise bei Pattinson in den Sinn kommt ist die Figur des Tragicomix aus Asterix als Legionär - ein Schönling halt  Derweil kann ich ihn mir als Batman auch nicht so wirklich vorstellen, da er mir dafür einfach nicht genug Reife ausstrahlt, im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Darstellern, die den Dark Knight im Verlauf der Jahre verkörpert haben. Aber wer weiss, vielleicht überzeugt er mich ja eines Besseren. Die Rolle die er in The King spielte hingegen überzeugte mich vollends


----------

